# Tactical Ops vs OsX



## blindbat (May 28, 2003)

Unreal Tournament's Mod game Tactical Ops.

I have just installed OsX and found that I cannot find the relevant links to play this on this system.

Anyone know whether it exists and how I can get the game to work?

Thanks

BB


----------



## iMan (May 31, 2003)

Hi blindbat
You have to download the os x version of Unreal Tournament. And you need the mac os x launcher for Tactical Ops witch should have been installed with the the OS 9 launcher when you installed Tactical Ops.
You can get the OS X version of UT at www.macgamefiles.com.
When you've done this launch the tactical ops and it'll ask you for the UT program file, locate it and there you go.
That's all

Another thing with Tactical Ops in os x is that all the sound works, for all the guns.

Happy shooting

Viktor


----------



## blindbat (May 31, 2003)

Hi Viktor,

It's great that someone has replied given the mod is not as popular as it should. You mentioned downloading the MC osX version of Unreal, however, I tried looking for it on the link you gave me and only found the demo. Is this enough..?

BB


----------



## blindbat (May 31, 2003)

Also do I download the 2003 version, looks a bit different than the old one.

It'll be great if you can give me the links as I am new to this. 

THanks

BB


----------



## i am yujin (May 31, 2003)

Where can i download Tactical Ops?
Are there a lot of people on it?


----------



## actingbiz1 (Aug 27, 2005)

iMan said:
			
		

> Hi blindbat
> You have to download the os x version of Unreal Tournament. And you need the mac os x launcher for Tactical Ops witch should have been installed with the the OS 9 launcher when you installed Tactical Ops.
> You can get the OS X version of UT at www.macgamefiles.com.
> When you've done this launch the tactical ops and it'll ask you for the UT program file, locate it and there you go.
> ...



Ok, you said "DOWNLOAD" the osx version.... now when I go to macgamefiles, all it is is a demo.
Where can I get the full version, or do you have to buy it.
If so, will Tactical Ops work with UT 2004?


----------



## ora (Aug 28, 2005)

So.
Two kinds of Tactical Ops, the full retail version and the mod. Their website is http://www.tactical-ops.de/ (click union jack for english version).

For the mod version (the free one) you need a full copy of UnrealTournament (original, not 2003 or 2004). To play either Unreal Tournament or TacticalOps in OSx you also need the UT OSX patch at http://www.macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=16914 .

As i remember, you install UT, then the OS X patch, then Tacops, then when you open the Tacops OS X launcher, you target it to the UT OS X app.

Fun game, i used to play quite a lot, and i think you'll still find plenty of people to play online.


----------



## actingbiz1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok, but on the tactical ops website, it doesnt have a way to buy the mac version.
Can someone please give me a how-to on how to get this game working for Mac OSX 10.4!! And what I need.
Where do I find the original UT?
Please help, I have been looking all over and there are sketchy details all over the place.
I downloaded the one from Mac Game files File name:
MacTacticalOps340fullmod_V5.sitx

Now what do I need now?

EDIT:
All I want is to play this game with my powerbook. I do not have OS 9, nor do I intend on finding a way to install it.


----------



## ora (Aug 28, 2005)

actingbiz1, the free (mod) version for tacops, which you've downloaded requires  a full copy of UT, like i said.

You can get UT second hand from amazon, see http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...-9966784-4200616?v=glance&s=software&n=507846 , or the game of the year addition at http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...-9966784-4200616?v=glance&s=software&n=507846 .

So you have the mod, you need to buy a copy of UT, and download the UT OS X patch i gave you a link to above.

Happy fragging


----------



## actingbiz1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks, now I was looking at some mods for TO and it says I need a retail version for it to work. Where can I get the retail version of TO for OSX?
My friends have the PC version of the retail.
What to I need to do to make that PC version work for mac?
Only problem is, it's an exe file...


----------



## ora (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't think the retail version is on sale anymore, and i don't think there was an osx version (though using the UT OSx patch might work). I'd just buy Unreal Tournament like i suggested and use the mod, that way you get two games in one


----------



## actingbiz1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Weird.
Belive it or not, I found an old copy of UT. Installed, did the mod and now, when I try to open TOPS it says this:
"Failed to enter Entry: Can't find StrProperty in file 'StrProperty
UBrowser.UBrowserServerPing.Password
Text':
OK"

When I hit "OK" it quits...
What am I missing here? This is really beginning to seem not worth it...


----------



## actingbiz1 (Sep 3, 2005)

Anyone? I'd like to get this running...


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2005)

Did you do the osx patch as well? What app are you trying to open?


----------



## actingbiz1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Its the updated version of UT99. I'm trying to open Tactical Ops Mac OSX launcher


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2005)

Ahh, in that case I'm not sure what the error means, sorry, hopefully someone else can help...


----------



## HoZ (Sep 9, 2005)

you can find the original UT at amazon of ebay


----------

